# Cyprus Work Permit - Required Documents - Pls Help?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Greetings, 

Currently I am working in UAE, I get a job offer for Cyprus,

My new employer(Cyprus) needs following documents for applying my work permit:


1. A clean criminal record certificate / PCC (Will get from Dubai/UAE Police)
2. Medical certificates (Will get from Medical Fitness Center)
3. Non Bankruptcy Certificate (?????????????)

I have already arrange PCC & medical certificate,

For Non Bankruptcy Certificate I asked here from my local bank (dubai) they said that they can provide me No Liability Letter only,

I requested my local bank for No Liability Letter & received then sent to my new employer but he needs Non Bankruptcy Certificate only.

*Now Kindly advice....from where(Which department) I can get 'Non Bankruptcy Certificate'?
*
I am sorry  for a long story....since i am looking for some curable answer....

Pls suggest / advice accordingly ....

an earlier would be really appreciated...

Many thanks in advance ....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lijet said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


Surely you need to get the certificate from Dubai?
You need to ask this on the Dubai forum.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for your prompt reply,

I already have posted on dubai's forum but kindly advice the department from where i can get this certificate......

many thanks in advance....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lijet said:


> thanks for your prompt reply,
> 
> I already have posted on dubai's forum but kindly advice the department from where i can get this certificate......
> 
> many thanks in advance....


How do you expect people in Cyprus to know which department you need to go to in Dubai?
Sorry cant help you and as you have posted this same question on another Cyprus forum and been told you need to ask it in a Dubai forum I am at a loss why you would think we can help you in Cyprus


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Veronica for your reply,

I thought you could advice me the department from which people can get 'Non Bankruptcy Certificate' in Cyprus, so I will look here accordingly....anyway I am waiting for answer which I posted on Dubai's Forum..

Many thanks once again....


----------

